# OpenOffice: accenten werken niet

## Stuartje

Ik ben echt en einde raad. Accenten willen maar niet werken in OpenOffice terwijl ze dat in andere apps wel doen.

é è ë

----------

## Stuartje

Na veel rondvragen, bloed, zweet en tranen heb ik het gevonden:

```

export LANG="en_US"

export LC_TYPE="be"

```

En het werkt  :Smile: 

Thx Matje!

----------

## Red Nalie

Hoe heb je dit precies voor elkaar gekregen (tevens in alle overige software).

Ik krijg het namelijk niet voor elkaar, ik weet dat mijn keyboard instellingen als US INTERNATIONAL moeten staan, maar ik weet niet daar de code voor is (neem aan dat het in X aangegeven moet worden?)

----------

## Stuartje

In XF86Config:

```

Option "XkbLayout"  "us_intl"

```

Daarna die export en X restarten  :Smile: 

----------

## Red Nalie

Dat gaan we eens proberen als ik terugkom van werk, thanks  :Smile: 

Heb vanmiddag eindelijk UT2003 aan de praat te krijgen onder Linux, ben vandaag al zeer blij  :Wink: 

----------

## AlterEgo

Wat moet je doen om de multi-key (om accenten te zetten) die keurig werkt in alle applicaties ook in OpenOffice aan de gang te krijgen   :Question: 

----------

## Stuartje

```

xmodmap -e "keycode 117 = Multi_key"

```

Dan is de key die je in windhoos normaal gebruikt om het menu op te roepen de multikey als het goed is  :Smile: 

----------

## Red Nalie

Ja hoor, ik heb het weer voor elkaar, mijn XkbLayout is al us_intl:

```

Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

Option "XkbModel"   "logicdo"

Option "XkbLayout"  "us_intl"

```

en toch doet ie et niet :X

----------

## AlterEgo

 *Stuartje wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> xmodmap -e "keycode 117 = Multi_key"
> ...

 

LE-ZEN   :Shocked:   Ik heb een werkende multi-key, alleen in Openoffice doet ie het niet   :Rolling Eyes:  in alle andere applicaties doet ie het prima.

----------

## Stuartje

Excusez-moi hein!

Normaal gezien moet die multi-key dan ook binnen ooffice werken.

----------

## AlBundy

Primaire indeling (in Configuratiecentrum --> Regionaal en toegankelijk --> Toetsenbordinstellingen) veranderen in V.S.-Engels m/ dode toetsen.

Dan moet het werken  :Smile: 

----------

## Matje

Euh?  :Smile: 

Niet iedereen gebruikt KDE hoor (denk toch dat het KDE is waar jij het over hebt  :Smile: )

----------

## Red Nalie

 *Matje wrote:*   

> Euh? 
> 
> Niet iedereen gebruikt KDE hoor (denk toch dat het KDE is waar jij het over hebt )

 

En nog kan ik niet in KDE de keuze vinden waar ie het over heeft.......wel het MENU maar niet die keuze om je KB LAY-OUT te veranderen...!?

----------

## Carrot

 *Red Nalie wrote:*   

> En nog kan ik niet in KDE de keuze vinden waar ie het over heeft.......wel het MENU maar niet die keuze om je KB LAY-OUT te veranderen...!?

 

Ik had het zelfde probleem. Ik kwam er achter dat je de Toetsenbordinstellingen-module niet moet laden vanuit het menu, maar je moet eerst het complete configuratiecentrum opstarten en vandaaruit de module opstarten. Dan krijg je een ander scherm dan rechtstreeks vanuit het menu. Bij mij althans.  :Wink: 

Wilco

----------

